
The British Museum is full of stolen artifacts - onyva
https://youtu.be/hoTxiRWrvp8
======
wombatmobile
Those Benin artefacts are impressive. If I could see them all in a fabulous
museum in Africa, that would change my understanding and perceptions of
African society. It would contribute to me aspiring to emigrate to live and
work in Nigeria, instead of, say, Palo Alto, New York, Boston, or London.

Things are the way they are because possession is 9/10ths of the law, and
there is no international police force. The only possibility for change is the
court of public opinion in the countries that currently possess the artefacts.
That court does change over time, so perhaps there is some hope.

------
amacalac
Uh...wouldn’t British people just consider these items expats?

I mean ... it works for them when they are in other countries.

Disclosure: I am British

